# Recommendations for home boarders in the northampton area?



## Lizz1155 (Jun 16, 2013)

Yup, really in need of recommendations for home boarders within Northamptonshire, Daventry or Rugby. Contacted one which appeared ideal, but they never replied.  (Also, if there's people in this area which you wouldn't recommend I'd still like to know which to avoid). 

Ideas on who to ask/where to look to find good boarders would also be appreciated - done a lot of google searching, but it's been tricky to find independent home boarders (there seems to be lots of agency run home-boarders? It's not something I know much about, but I prefer to know exactly who's looking after my dog and I'm not sure what I'd get with an agency). Finding reviews has been like looking for a needle in a haystack. 

Any help would be appreciated, it's for a couple of days in December.


----------



## Doggy Chums (Jan 10, 2013)

Lizz1155 said:


> Yup, really in need of recommendations for home boarders within Northamptonshire, Daventry or Rugby. Contacted one which appeared ideal, but they never replied.  (Also, if there's people in this area which you wouldn't recommend I'd still like to know which to avoid).
> 
> Ideas on who to ask/where to look to find good boarders would also be appreciated - done a lot of google searching, but it's been tricky to find independent home boarders (there seems to be lots of agency run home-boarders? It's not something I know much about, but I prefer to know exactly who's looking after my dog and I'm not sure what I'd get with an agency). Finding reviews has been like looking for a needle in a haystack.
> 
> Any help would be appreciated, it's for a couple of days in December.


Hi, at this moment we dont have a carer in Northampton, but that could quickly change with your help...

Would you be interested in taking a look at our website and seeing what you think?

Home Dog Boarding Agency - Home Page - Doggy Chums (as recommended by people on this forum)


----------



## c4rolsmith (Oct 21, 2013)

Hi there, I know that this is an old post, but I hoped that you would see it for future reference!
I run a dog walking / home boarding business which is based in Abington, Northampton. Feel free to take a look at my website, which is Dog Walking Northampton | Dog walking service in Northampton. We have dogs board with us in the family home, it is a much nicer alternative to kennels and we provide a collection and drop off service.

I hope you will bear us in mind for the future.

thanks


----------

